# Please help,2 days post blast transfer,feel NOTHING



## Hopestar (May 15, 2009)

Hi all,
I had 2 blasts transfered on Fri. By this stage in my fresh cycle I had twinges and sore boobs. This time I feel nothing. The only thing is a little af cramping in lower back. I really feel hopeless Did anyone get a BFP after feeling like this?

Thanks so much
Hopestar


----------



## karen55 (Jan 19, 2008)

AWWW hunny this 2WW is horrendous and i really feel for you 

Some ladies seems to feel allsorts whilst others feel nothing. I had aBFN on my first cycle and i felt allsorts, even convinced myself my nipples had changed colour . i am now in the mindset that no matter what you do or feel during the 2ww its never gonna alter the outcome. thats how horrid this whole thing is.

Keep yourself busy hun and i will be keeping all my fingers and toes crossed for you extra EXTRA tight


----------



## Hopestar (May 15, 2009)

Thanks Karen, it just wrecks your head all right!!Its so hard not to analyse everything 
Hopestar


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi hopestar
how are you feeling today, hope you are having a more positive day, im keeping evrything crossed for you     
kirst x


----------



## hopeful07 (Dec 11, 2007)

hello

i thought i would add my experience and hopefully reassure you.

on my fresh icsi cycle i had lots of ovary pain and back ache in the early days .............i think this was now due to the egg collectio and legs being in stirrups for so long    .

on this FET i felt hardly anything at all in the first week ( honestly it was like nothing had happened and i was worried like you) i think this is because its less invasive. In the second week i had a few gripes and was petrified AF was on her way, otd tomorrow but have naughtily tested and we have got a BFP, so no feelings doesnt mean bad news  

hope this helps and goodluck hon 

Love Hopeful xx


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Hiya

When i had my blasts put back i felt no different at all & had a POSITIVE result(now 2 year old twins )....GOOD LUCK

Congrats Hopeful !!  

Love Hope XXX


----------



## Hopestar (May 15, 2009)

Hi girls,
Thanks for replies!

Birdie - I still feel nothing at all but the girls posts above have cheered me up a bit!I suppose u should not really compare  a fresh and frozen cycle!  How are you,did af arrive yet? 

Hopeful,thank you so much!A huge congrats on your BFP,you must be on cloud 9  
Is it too personal to ask if and when your (.)(.) got sore? I feel nothing and keep prodding them like a mad woman!  Enjoy your pregnancy you deserve it   

Hope 2 b, many thanks. Huge congrats to you too! You must have been so thrilled to have twins,thats great!again when u say nothing do you mean no sore you know whats even?

Girls this drives you mad,if im not careful im going to start poking them in public 
Hopestar


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

I had no symptoms at all, nadda.  I was convinced it was all over, I am currently expecting a FET miracle.  The thing with a FET is, your body hasn't been poked and prodded like it would have been with an IVF cycle, so you won't get 'settling down' pains. 

All the very best  
x


----------



## hopeful07 (Dec 11, 2007)

Hi hopestar 

no worries about personal questions - compared to some of the Qs i ve asked here on this site that one s pretty mild   . This is the great thing about FF too !
to be honest am still waiting for my (o) (o) to do something !!! the nipples were a bit sore last night but nothing else, i was expecting them too as they were huge on my fresh cycle but i think that was part of the stimming now. My FET cycle has been so very different and im sure its because its less invasive and the drug protocol is different.

the 2ww is the craziest time of symptom analysing and knicker checking   !

goodluck 

Love Hopeful xx


----------



## Caroline S (Nov 21, 2008)

I also had ET on Friday with 3 day embies (FET) and feel nothing at all.  For my fresh cycle I had twinges and got a BFN - now realise those twinges were due to EC and mild OHS.  Last FET again had twinges, but BFN, so down to trapped wind, I guess.  Maybe now I know what pains are normal in treatment, I don't know, but I feel positive this time, even though I don't feel anything, I just think well the last 2 times I did feel things and they were BFN's, so maybe this time it will be a BFP!!  Good luck with your treament!!      no news/symptoms is good news!!


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Hopeful ...nothing ...no sore anything ....felt exactly the same ...GOOD LUCK !


----------



## Hopestar (May 15, 2009)

Hi all,
Marielou,im so glad to hear another success story and congrats to you,thanks 

Hopeful,it drives you mad!!Ill only wear white cotton knickers at the moment so I wont miss anything,I know its ott but cant help myself. DH thinks ive lost it I suppose you are lucky to have no symptoms,im on HRT tabs and pessaries (yuck),you?

Caroline!!We are really cycle buddies!! Sorry you had to go through 2 bfns to get here. When are you testing 

Hope 2 b,thanks im starting to feel a bit more positive now but afraid to get the old hopes up 2 much

Hi everyone else

Hopestar


----------



## Caroline S (Nov 21, 2008)

Hopestar - still no symptoms here!! I'm having bloods done on Tuesday, but have some hpts in at the mo, so see how I feel at the weekend, maybe Sunday morning, who knows.....see what DH says!!


----------



## M.T.B (May 31, 2007)

I had 2 blasts from FET and felt nothing on my 2ww night before OTD was cetain it would be BFn but OMG was BFP i am currently nearly 8 weeks and still have no symptoms


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Thought I'd add I had no sore boobs/nipples until I was at least 12 weeks pg


----------



## Hopestar (May 15, 2009)

Hi girls,hope you are all well!
Today I feel exactly as if af is on the way. Its due tomorrow but prob wont arrive 4 a few days due to meds. I have real lower back pains and some around my whole middle really. Any hope,even tell me lies just to keep me sane!Have a weekend of entertaining in laws dont know how ill get theough it. 

Thanks MTB and Marielou. Caroline,any progress?
Hopestar


----------



## M.T.B (May 31, 2007)

Keep Hope hopestar     

i was certain AF would arrive day before i tested all the usual AF pains and kept running the loo as i thought the flood gates had opened


----------



## Caroline S (Nov 21, 2008)

Today I have some tummy pains, so is it that I'm overdoing it? Implantation? Or trapped wind - erm, probably this one I think!!  Stay positive hun!!!


----------



## Hopestar (May 15, 2009)

Hi girls.just a quickie!!
MTB I really really hope I have the same outcome!
Caroline I realy really hope its implantation pains!

Girls im on red alert 4 af,feels so close,please please let me get a bfp!!
Think ill start a thread looking for bfps after af pains 4 a bit of reassurance!
Birdie,how are you? any sign of the witch yet
Hopestar


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi ladies

hopestar im praying it all turns out well for you    
i had my af tuesday which was fab on time after taking the provera. had phone call today to say that my bloods were ok and can start tom as my new day 1 and can start the progynova have got booked in bloods for 15th june and if all ok and dreaded thaw is ok then et will be on 16th june   

hope you all ok
kirst x


----------



## Hopestar (May 15, 2009)

Hi girls,
Kirst im so glad af arrived,at least now you have dates to work towards! How many embies did you say you have again?I really stressed about the thaw but all turned out ok,try not to worry (thats rich coming from me as I never stop worrying)

Have a nice weekend girls
Hopestar


----------



## Caroline S (Nov 21, 2008)

Hello girls.

Glad everything is going to plan, Kirstie.

Well my pains were definately trapped wind.  I'm back to feeling nothing again, which I'm fine about!!

Only 3 more sleeps to go!!  Hopestar - are you tetsing Tuesday too?

I was tempted to test early, but after discussions with DH he thinks that ignorance is bliss so we are going to wait...not too long really!!

Enjoy the weekend everyone!!


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi girls
hopestar - we have 6 embies waiting for us, we gonna thaw 3 and hopefully get best two, leave 3 for next try if needed (hopefully not), we got 4 excellent quality and 2 really good so hopefully they survive thaw and be even better in me

caroline - well done on keeping strong and not tresting early, really wishing you luck keep us posted
kirst x


----------



## Caroline S (Nov 21, 2008)

Hello girls,

Oh what a day…..

At lunchtime today, I got a phone call for DH’s colleagues to say that he wasn’t well – he was having a bad hypo, so I talked them through giving him a drink and tried to get them to test his blood….not easy to do over the phone, but he wasn’t coming round so they called an ambulance and they decided that he needed taking in as he wasn’t coming round for them either, so they took him to…..the LGI!

So off I went back to the LGI, to the A&E department, by this point it was 3.15….kept thinking what will I do at 4? Especially as I had left the numbers in the car! Anyway, at 4pm, we were still there, waiting for the Dr to say he could go home and so I explained our situation to the nurse and she let me use their phone….engaged!!  Finally at 4.15, I got through and to end our “wonderful” day…it was another negative 

Hmmmm….not sure how to feel now, was expecting it in a way, but we had been so positive throughout and thought that maybe this could be the one!  So tomorrow I’ll be ringing for the follow up app and the secretary to say that we now want our NHS go and hopefully the wait won’t be too long.  Once AF arrives, I’ll plan dates forward to see if our holiday in September will clash, might have to leave treatment til October now, depends on if there is a waiting list!

Hopestar - have you tested yet?


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi caroline im really sorry, i hope your hubby is ok too, what a day for you both, sending you hugs take care kirst
x


----------



## Hopestar (May 15, 2009)

Hi girls,
Caroline im so sorry ,I hope dh is ok and im really sorry you got a bfn,its difficult to take especially after feeling so positive
Birdie I sent you  messege

Its another chem preg for me im afraid. We are heartbroken
Thanks for all the replies girls

Hopestar


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hopestar - im so sorry i know how heartbreaking it is - i have sent you message back sending you hugs x

kirst x


----------



## Caroline S (Nov 21, 2008)

Hopestar - I'm so sorry hun....     take care of yourself!


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi caroline - how are you doing? hugs kirst x


----------



## Caroline S (Nov 21, 2008)

I'm doing ok thanks...DH will now be made redundant at the end of August, so a really great week for us!!!


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

caroline - its horrid isnt it, ad has til end of july and still hasnt found anything im starting to get worried, take care
kirst x


----------

